# QOTD: Carpet Hoist



## Footer (May 12, 2010)

What is a carpet hoist? When would one use a carpet hoist? What safety considerations must be put in place when they are used?

Standard QOTD rules still apply...


----------



## MPowers (May 13, 2010)

Mod note: This post was hidden to allow others the opportunity to respond, the standing period of a week has elapsed, so here is the pro's response.


A "Carpet Hoist" is a slang term for a rigging system designed to accomodate a load that changes significantly during the normal progress of a show. The term originated in the early 20th century when full stage box sets were the norm. Act I might have a drawing room set with a large 15' x 30' carpet that had to be struck for act II. Rather than trying to store it off stage somewhere, a batten was lowered and the carpet, rolled up on a tube was flown out. That meant the batten was over/under weighted by a couple hundred pounds depending on whether or not the carpet was on it. Carpet Hoist meant a method of using an (otherwise unused) adjacent counterweight arbor to be joined and released from the arbor carrying the carpet so that the system was always balanced. 

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------

